# Rate Yourself



## Josh (Jun 17, 2004)

i hope this is good. i'm wondering how each of you rate yourself as a grappler. doesn't really matter, it's fun to do, good to learn, good for fighting. but yea:

1. no "techniques" as show by the instructor(coach) involved from you.
    slapping, uptight, alot of GRABBING at whatever body part. not too 
    quick, no power, no use of physical strength.

2. minor techniques involved. basics accounted for(posture, stance, 
   movement, footwork, etc.)

3. more takedowns on your behalf, basic defenses, increased physical
   performance

4. good economy of motion noted, ok on ground or standing up. more
   techniques and application

5. good on the ground or on your feet. reactive, good use of footwork, 
   evasion, technique. quick, powerful, strong.

6. superior. relaxed. each technique and/or motion is present. strong, quick
   agile, smart, ready for the unexpected.

so there ya go. what do you think you are 1-6, should've been 1-5, but i thought i'd broaden it just a tiny bit more. for me, i'd say 2, i do Randori and i just move, not a gutsy type. just rolling on the ground, not getting locks or any EFFECTIVE holds. but the next randori, i have been examining myself and everyone else, and i'm hoping that i can REALLY just let go and just Grapple, shooting, sprawling, ya know, just whatever takedown, slam, oh, but i DO do alot of the simple tackling takedowns. they work. 

however, i'm ready to spice it up and get more leverage and just PICK UP and slam my opponent. 

so what ya'll think??


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2004)

Very interesting question. I hope more people answer the topic. As for me I don't know if I can really rate myself as a grappler. I'm descent on my feet for kicking/punching, well versed on takedowns, somewhat o.k. when riding on top but very limited knowledge in submissions and applications of such.  :asian:


----------



## Shogun (Jun 17, 2004)

I am not really sure how I'd rate myself. i'll just describe and you guys can rate me.
as for striking, I have good punches but lack power. more of a snap. kicks are very strong, and are balanced. ground skills, I am very difficult to get a hold of. Tech. not too smooth, but grappling comes from Jutaijutsu, so they really should'nt be. I find it hard to take a bigger person down w/o wristlocks, nerve strikes,  and so on, which arent permitted in most tournaments. not too aggressive, but not a lay and pray, somewhere in the middle. Hmmmm....


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

I would rate myself a 3.  I'm fluid and able to respond well to energy I'm fed, but could use some work in the locking techniques.  I'm more comfortable striking on the ground than straight up grappling.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2004)

Whoo, good question... it's been a while since I've done serious grappling with an adult. I have fun with my nephews but my size/weight advantage doesn't make for a good indicator as to how well I'd do with an adult of the same (or more) size.  But my experience and personal skill levels... I'd say I'm somewhere between four and five. 
Anybody wanna wrestle? heh heh  How about you young lady? :uhyeah:


----------



## dubljay (Jun 17, 2004)

I would give myself a 1 or 2, I have never had much experience with grappling, I am pretty confident in my takedowns and locks as long as I am on my feet, but the moment I am on the ground I am lacking greatly.  Its an area I have been trying to work on for some time now.


----------



## TCJitsu (Jun 19, 2004)

JFarnsworth smashes me everytime we roll so I rate myself below him


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2004)

TCJitsu said:
			
		

> JFarnsworth smashes me everytime we roll so I rate myself below him



Hey! 
Now you & I both know that ain't true  :uhyeah: ,  I just may be able to get a couple of takedowns but you've choked me more times that I can remember.


----------



## ace (Jun 19, 2004)

I have good Submisson skills known for Foot & Armlocks 
pretty good at chokes, Improving stand up but know were near 
my ground skills. Need to improve My Sprawl & Wrestling takedowns.

On a scale from 1- 10 for Grappling Im an 8 ,,,,, there's always room to improve. for stand up includeing clinch work im a 5 & for Striking a 4

M.M.A record is 3 - 0 ( EFC Lightweight Champion 04 )

Grappling record 6 - 2 ( J.G.C. Champion 01) BRONZE METAL IN 03

Ju Jitsu 19 - 4  ( USJJF U.S. National Champion 01 & 03 , JJIF North American Champion 01 , 5 Time NYJJI / USJJF Ju Jitsu Champ ) BRONZE METAL IN 02 USJJF

IM PRETTY GOOD WITH ARNIS STICK WORK TO %-}


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 19, 2004)

TCJitsu said:
			
		

> JFarnsworth smashes me everytime we roll so I rate myself below him



While I'm thinking of it, I've been trying to call you different times throughout the week.  Give me a ring when you get a chance.


----------



## JDenz (Jun 22, 2004)

I think I have good awareness of where I am a firm grasp on the rules and scoring (since grappling only is pretty much for tournaments or fun)  Good endurance probably about a 6.  takedowns 5 1/2, submissions 2, ground control 4, avoiding submissions 5, tournament player 7, techniques 6 on the feet 2 on the ground.


----------



## dredd (Jul 8, 2004)

Very interesting question. I train mostly on the ground and am fairly confident there. When it comes to stand up i still have a lot of training to do. I would rate myself as one for stand up and maybe a 2 or 3 on the ground.


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2004)

hi folks. awesomeness!!! i think the secret to the whole grappling is the looseness. when you're loose, you can move around better. Oh and getting CLOSE, closing the gap, getting deep with whatever you've grabbed and just work with it. Also being able to STOP movement, so basically, getting good at Locking your opponent. So that's my take on it.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 8, 2004)

Does wrestling and muay thai clinches count as grappling? Never gone up against a grappler before. But I wrestled in jr. high and highschool. I've had to wrestle a lot of drunk--and rather pissed-off--people to the ground and kuff'em, which turned out okay. Stand-up skills are my focus, I'm a good long-range boxer with quick, solid punches, same for my kicks. However, if I get close enough to catch you with some elbows and get you in a clinch. . .say good-bye to your ribs. Good heel trips from a clinch and good at the four or five wrist locks/arm bars I learned working as a bouncer. I've retaind most of my wrestling knowledge, although I can't remember much of the terminology. So, wadaya guys think, how do I rate? I'ma go with 2, maybe 3.

AJ


----------



## Josh (Jul 9, 2004)

ehh, it's ok, i don't care too much about the ribs. that's very good though, and i count wrestling as grappling because it IS. that shooting and sprawling is awesome, and the slams, the drops, yummy! so, i guess if you did that as a bouncer, i rate you a 4, which ain't bad. or even a 5!!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 9, 2004)

Josh said:
			
		

> ehh, it's ok, i don't care too much about the ribs. that's very good though, and i count wrestling as grappling because it IS. that shooting and sprawling is awesome, and the slams, the drops, yummy! so, i guess if you did that as a bouncer, i rate you a 4, which ain't bad. or even a 5!!


As a bouncer, that's all you can really do. No strikes, unless someone is throwing blows at you, personally, as opposed to throwing punches at another guy in a fight you're trying to break up. If you get hit accidentally, well, that's part of the job. As, for your ribs. . .ouch, thai knees in your ribs. . .ouch! You're hardcore, dude, and I'm pretty well conditioned. As for the slams, I only wrestled free-style one year in high school, the rest of it was olympic style wrestling, which is more shoot fighting and barring than slamming in the traditional sense. However, thanks for the rating, although I'm not sure I deserve it.

AJ


----------



## Han-Mi (Jul 11, 2004)

3 on the ground if im going against someone that is trained well as a ground fighter. 
otherwise I'd have to say I'm a 4. I can do well against minorly trained ground fighters, and I'm a second dan in TKD so my stand up is good. I don't like to give myself a five, because I never like to give myself the best score.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not great, just good.

5. good on the ground or on your feet. reactive, good use of footwork, 
evasion, technique. quick, powerful, strong.


----------



## Gaston (Jul 17, 2004)

Are we talking self defense or tournament? In self defense I try to assess the surroundings with the following in mind:



Grappling skills allow you the choice as to whether or not to go to the ground; and when/if you do in what manner it will be. In a street fight the most powerful strike you can deliver would be to turn the persons body into a moving object. Because unlike your hand, foot, or whatever you use to strike, the variety of objects to throw someone into, off of, or through are more deadly than any force the human body can deliver. When a skillfully executed throw propels your opponent at _????_the striker quickly becomes the stricken. As for what _???_ is just look around at all the things you would least like to have your body impact. So although I dont train excessively at body on body strikes, I feel confident that the environment can supply the needed impact.



In dojo sparring and tournaments (Judo)I would be 4-5 depending on the skill of the opponent. I will take any "gift" you give me and keep it, just remember no refunds lol.



Gaston


----------



## ace (Aug 23, 2004)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Does wrestling and muay thai clinches count as grappling? Never gone up against a grappler before. But I wrestled in jr. high and highschool. I've had to wrestle a lot of drunk--and rather pissed-off--people to the ground and kuff'em, which turned out okay. Stand-up skills are my focus, I'm a good long-range boxer with quick, solid punches, same for my kicks. However, if I get close enough to catch you with some elbows and get you in a clinch. . .say good-bye to your ribs. Good heel trips from a clinch and good at the four or five wrist locks/arm bars I learned working as a bouncer. I've retaind most of my wrestling knowledge, although I can't remember much of the terminology. So, wadaya guys think, how do I rate? I'ma go with 2, maybe 3.
> 
> AJ


Yes Wrestling is Verry Much Grappling & The Clinch Work is as Much 
Grappling as applying a finger Lock From Ju Jitsu,china,akido, Dumog So on & so forth. Wrestling is pure Grappling 100%.................

The Clinch work from Mauy Thai is Grappling The Plub Clinch
Works Verry Well.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 23, 2004)

In a training type situation(playing nice) I'm a 5 or 6.In a serious training situation,I can rise to an 8.It also depends if we are talking about ground fighting or not.Those ratings are only on my feet.On the ground,I suck! give me a 3 on my best day.


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I think it is important to perfect your skills standing up as well as your skills on the ground grappling, so thats exactly what I do.
I have been practicing TKD for 7 years for my standing up skills, and I was a wrestler in high school, plus I go to Jujitsu seminars as well train with a good friend of mine who is trained in Jujitsu in the military.
So I guess I would rate myself a 5

Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## DeLamar.J (Sep 15, 2004)

#2


----------

